# Video for Ariens "Platinum" lovers...



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Link: 




Funny isn't it?… 

I'm not an anti-Ariens guy… but I posted this for those "haters" who keep telling everyone that Ariens is a "superior" brand to other makes… Yeah, sure...:icon_whistling:

Claude.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

I watched all his videos related to this. He does a nice job putting them together. But I can’t help but think he was asking too much of this machine. 

He subsequently went out and bought a unit, tractor mounted 3 point hitch, powered by PTO. Probably a good call.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

First thing I see, is any machine going into snow, that stops the wheels while auger is still going, while it is still in gear, tells me something is wrong, broke or plain out of adjustment.

I have a Yardman 7100 that will walk through that snow like butter …..


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

oneacer said:


> First thing I see, is any machine going into snow, that stops the wheels while auger is still going, while it is still in gear, tells me something is wrong, broke or plain out of adjustment.
> 
> I have a Yardman 7100 that will walk through that snow like butter …..


"oneacer", your Yardman reminds me of my old Lawn-Boy "826"… built like a tank :thumbsup: ...but not powerful enough, (in my case) :frown:

Claude.:wink:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I also say he needs some attention to his garage … that is a lot of snow getting inside his garage, as he has to shovel out the inside of his garage … lol

If he pays attention to his machine like his garage, then of course he is not to adept in his pursuits.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

toofastforyou said:


> Funny isn't it?…
> 
> I'm not an anti-Ariens guy… but I posted this for those "haters" who keep telling everyone that Ariens is a "superior" brand to other makes… Yeah, sure...:icon_whistling:
> 
> Claude.


Starting a new thread with a two year old video with sarcasm and emojis...who's the "hater"?

I don't know what to make of this guy. There's plenty of videos out there of Platinums working just fine. If nothing else, it's a lesson in why you shouldn't buy snowblowers online if don't know what you're doing. I notice he removed the comments now.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

The weight of the cab on the handlebars isn’t helping with his problem in deep snow.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Just for fun, here's an Ariens vs a Honda in deep snow. Silly, but no more silly than the *******'s videos.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

bisonp said:


> Starting a new thread with a two year old video with sarcasm and emojis...who's the "hater"?


I guess you didn't read my post right…:wacko: Didn't you notice that I began my post by saying that I am not an "anti-Ariens"guy. It's just that I just happen to see that video and found it funny. I guess that you and I don't have the same sense of humor! :icon-shrug: I don't "hate" any snowblower. Like everyone else, I have my preferences but don't hate any particular brand...

Claude. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is his "replacement blower". Not quite what most expected is it.....


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

He has also disabled comments on that Ariens video. Hmmm............................................


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

Funny how the Ariens video is on 26" of snow and the tractor / PTO is on 8". Lol
And when the comments are disabled says it all, that guy is an idiot!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I could never imagine turning my body 180 degrees, as sitting on a rider, and blowing snow backwards … fact is, I have only seen forward facing blowers for riders … who ever designed a snowblower requiring you to turn around 180 while facing forward, to watch all the time in reverse …. lol


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

oneacer said:


> I could never imagine turning my body 180 degrees, as sitting on a rider, and blowing snow backwards … fact is, I have only seen forward facing blowers for riders … who ever designed a snowblower requiring you to turn around 180 while facing forward, to watch all the time in reverse …. lol




In another video with his tractor unit he acknowledges that he can’t see anything (as he meanders around in wavy lines).


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

Interesting. 

I'm just taking a break after two hours of blowing with my 7 year old Ariens 24" Deluxe Platinum. We just had two days of heavy, wet snow with high winds that drifted it up, The machine handled it with no problems, but I have drift busters and attack it lengthwise rather than just diving into it face first. I didn't watch the whole video to see if he tried this.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I wonder if you could use a nice backup camera to help with that. Having to stay turned around all the time could be tough, especially with any sort of back/neck issues. 

Presumably the rear-mounted blowers give better drive traction, since the blower is acting as ballast over the drive wheels. With front-mounted blowers on tractors, you often apparently need to add a lot of weight at the back to keep from getting stuck, since the blower wants to un-weight the back wheels. And I guess if you were lucky enough to have a front-end loader on your tractor, you could also use that to help with plow-style snow management (picking up piles, etc), while also having a blower available. That could be pretty sweet combo


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Not sure what his surface is, but on the tractor video, he sure is leaving a lot more behind than I could live with.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

This guys videos have been dissected several times before on here. The machine was delivered in the crate. He did the assembly and adjustments himself. I'll bet anything his problems were self inflicted and he clearly doesn't know how to operate the machine judging by his technique. 

I tried telling him what to check and adjust and how to run the machine before he closed the comments. He proceeded to tell me what a no nothing fool I am and that he spoke to the president of Ariens who told him their new snowblowers aren't any good. That's right, the president of Ariens personally told this clown they make crap snowblowers... so says the clown. 

The guy is the ultimate TOOL. He really thinks he's the cats ass and don't dear disagree with him.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL … Little does the guy in the video know, that people who really know how to operate a snowblower, are laughing there ass off on how he carries along in the video.

Oh, and the President of Ariens personally told him that Ariens makes crap … I got to tell you, this guy is certainly living in his own world of dreams, or on some serious medication or drugs.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

oneacer said:


> LOL … Little does the guy in the video know, that people who really know how to operate a snowblower, are laughing there ass off on how he carries along in the video.
> 
> Oh, and the President of Ariens personally told him that Ariens makes crap … I got to tell you, this guy is certainly living in his own world of dreams, or on some serious medication or drugs.



true


but the guy who cant adjust his drive which is pretty simple
post the vid to try and put down ariens machines


Thats all I have to say about that
smh


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

After watching a few of this guys' videos I've come to the conclusion he doesn't have sense enough to pour **** out of a boot.

Running headlong into drifted snow a foot over the bucket and he can't figure out why it won't drive? It says Ariens, not Caterpillar. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## justadbeer (Oct 17, 2019)

I just put one on my kids new machine and i'll bet it doesn't add but 10-12 lbs. and most of that is in the mounting brackets which are located closer to the CG and not at the grips


----------

